# New to Cardiology billing new help



## cardiology101 (Jun 14, 2011)

Would appreciate any help in coding the following:

         LEFT HEART CATH W/DISTAL AORTOGRAM

The right femoral area was prepped/draped in usual sterile matter.  Shth inserted by usual
standard technique.  Judkins catheter was used to perform coronary angiography and left
venriculography and a distal aortogram.
Hemodynamic data failed to reveal any significant gradient across the aortic valve on pullback.

Thanks 
CARDIOLOGY 101


----------



## dadhich.girish (Jun 14, 2011)

Please check 93452 for LT HEART CATH plus LT VENTRICULOGRAPHY.  If there is no separate dx available as med necessity for distal aortography, it is inclusive and should not be coded.


----------



## cardiology101 (Jun 15, 2011)

Truly appreciate your help


----------



## Jess1125 (Jun 30, 2011)

cardiology101 said:


> Would appreciate any help in coding the following:
> 
> LEFT HEART CATH W/DISTAL AORTOGRAM
> 
> ...



Agree with above answer as far as aortogram goes but I would go with 93458 because it mentions coronary angiography was done as well.  NOT 93452. 

Jessica CPC, CCC


----------



## dadhich.girish (Jul 3, 2011)

Apologies for misguiding response.  I overread coronary angio.  Correct code should be 93458.


----------

